# It has been completed!



## jmulley6 (Jun 1, 2011)

here are some pics of my finished 8x4x4 enclosure 
my little guy seems to like all the room. just needs some more mulch and maybe plants..


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 1, 2011)

jmulley6 said:


> here are some pics of my finished 8x4x4 enclosure
> my little guy seems to like all the room. just needs some more mulch and maybe plants..



Love it, simply love it. Thinking about making mine like yours


----------



## james.w (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks pretty good. What did you seal the inside with? Are you planning on having a raised basking spot? How much more mulch do you plan on adding? Is that door on the one end the only way inside?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice enclosure, keep the pics coming as you finish furnishing!


----------



## Gedy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, looks awsome


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 1, 2011)

im soo effing jealous of the house i mean tank looks pretty hard to clean tho


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow great job. 

I would reccommend raising the basking spot so he is closer to the uvb bulb. I would have it within 18" I learned that after I mounted mine on the ceiling like that.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 2, 2011)

Cage looks pretty sweet! Other than that door on the right, how do you get into it?


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
yes, I will be raising the basking spot, just measured and its 22 inches away from the rock. Need to find something large to put in there. I was going to build it up with mulch but he will just plow it down. I do plan on adding a medium bag to make that side deeper for burrowing, the opposite side I'm leaving clean thats where he had his food dish so he doesn't end up dipping his meats in the mulch and get impacted. also he has designated his pooping area right in front of the door (I'm not complaining its easy clean up for me). 
The bottom is lined with plastic for easy cleaning. 
I sealed the inside wood with pet safe natural sealer so the moist mulch doesn't decay the wood over time.
also the lid does open so there is 2 entrances.(just easier for me to crawl in the door)


----------



## james.w (Jun 2, 2011)

You can use a couple cinder blocks to make a raised basking spot.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 2, 2011)

SUPER AWESOME ENCLOSURE!!!!


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 2, 2011)

james.w said:


> You can use a couple cinder blocks to make a raised basking spot.



Cinder blocks are GREAT additions to tegu cages. Great for basking and the tegus' nails get ground down a bit when they climb on them. Not to mention, they offer a nice little hiding spot too. Can't beat the price and durability either!

You might find your entrance points to be a bit challenging...but other than that, your cage is SWEET.


----------



## montana (Jun 2, 2011)

They would be great for helping with sheds also ...

I only use them to hold the enclosure off the floor....


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 2, 2011)

That is very true, Montana.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a very nice big enclosure  . I don't want to be rude but I don't recommend using the red heat lamp. It's not good for his eyes. I would put a small bin in there big enough for him to soak in. You did a great job with that enclosure  .


----------

